# Mystery Beacon Theater 3000



## Gig (Sep 15, 2016)

Ozpin looked over the 7th batch of new students, which so far was by far the strangest group of student who had been accepted into his academy this year, why he had agreed to accept a experimental military kill bot in the academy escaped him, and something about 3 of the other potential students was off where they really teenagers one of them even had a walking stick, But what ever he may as well get this over with.


“For years you have trained to be warriors, and today your abilities will be evaluated in the emerald forest” Ozpin informed before his assistant Glynda continued.


“Now, I’m sure many of you have heard rumors about the assignment of teams, well allow us to put an end to your confusion, each of you will be given team mates...today.”


As if they had recited this explanation hundreds of times already Ozpin took over from Glynda immediately after she stopped speaking.


“These team mates will be with you for the rest of your time here at beacon, so it is within your best intrest to be paired with someone with whom you can work well, That being said the first person you make eye contact with after landing will be your partner for the next four years, After you've partnered up make your way to the northern end of the forest, you will meet opposition along the way, Do not hesitate to destroy everything in your path or you will die, you will be monitored and graded for the duration of your initiation, But our instructors will not intervene, at the end of the path you will find an abandoned temple containing several relics, each pair must choose one, and return to the top of the cliff, Now any questions ?” Before anyone could ask any Ozpin continued “Good now take your positions” and will that everyone was launched from the cliff into the forest below.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Countless Insect (Sep 15, 2016)

Unlike the landing strategies that Ozpin and Glynda were so used to seeing from the hundreds upon hundreds of hopefuls they have guided- or rather aimed and launched into the forest, which usually involved a tree or two getting turned into splinters or occasionally becoming as red as a barbershop's pole from an unlucky applicant who wasn't fast, strong or smart enough to figure out how to safely land into a killzone full of murderous shadow-creatures; while deaths were undoubtedly an incredibly tragic and unavoidable occurrence, the two veteran hunters had seen enough of those incidents to be deadened to them.

However, the puff of earth and dust (not the kind that was brewed in the blood and tears of countless Faunus toiling away in the Schnee company's mines) created by the renegade killbot's meteoric descent into the woods was quite new to the Beacon staff, with a barely-audible scoff of amusement coming from the Headmaster; who was probably thinking of a crass joke involving a comparison between the machine's extreme weight and that of a woman he was quite familiar with, earning him a glare from the Witch, who was not only aware of Ozpin's reaction but also of what he was thinking.

"Move aside."

Without breaking stride from its perfectly executed landing, which resulted in the creation of an impact crater three meters across and nearly a meter deep along with utterly crushing a pair of Ursa Minor; the Machine lashes out with its arm that smashes into a charging Ursa Major's mask-like face, the bone holding strong for all of a split second before literally crumbling into powder and giving the metallic appendage a way to get intimately acquainted with whatever passes for a brain inside the Grimm's head. Such was the force and impetus of the machine's punch that it ended up getting its forearm stuck inside the Ursa's neck until the rest of the creature's body dissolves, however, the machine doesn't have the time to wait; especially when there are several Beowulves bearing down on it, having been aggravated by the machine's arrival and for it stealing their kills.

"Hm."

As if the next thing it did was as normal as the sun rising from the east, the Machine suddenly swings its arm; the one stuck in the still-dissolving Ursa Major at the Wolves, literally bludgeoning the beasts away with the corpse of their brethren and without missing a beat, it then presses the frankly bizarre and horrifying assault upon the Grimm by lunging towards one of the bigger wolves, curb-stomping its head into the turf before ramming its cylinder-shaped head into a runty-looking Beowulf's chest, the creature having attempted to act like it was capable of intelligence by trying to claw at the machine from a blind spot; its tiny and probably non-existent mind not knowing that the Machine had 360 degree vision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kurou (Sep 16, 2016)

It was a strange sensation being catapulted through the air. The tremendous speed, the wind in in his face and the breath taking view. The young man hadn't given any real thought to what the head master said. He hadn't even thought about his landing strategy. Until it was time for the fall. In what could only be described as foolishness he increased the speed of his descent by entering a into a dive and rotating his body at high speed building centrifugal force. Still high above the trees, he drew his blade.



With the added power from his spinning combined with his natural strength the power of his iado created enough force to not only slow his descent  but level everything under him including a group of beowolves he hadnt even noticed gather that were eagerly awaiting their next meal."When did they get here?" The young man said landing on the pile of dissolving grimm corpses and sheathing his blade. "Meh, doesnt matter now I guess" he said trying to get his bearings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2016)

Gig said:


> “These team mates will be with you for the rest of your time here at beacon, so it is within your best interest to be paired with someone with whom you can work well, That being said the first person you make eye contact with after landing will be your partner for the next four years, After you've partnered up make your way to the northern end of the forest, you will meet opposition along the way.
> 
> Do not hesitate to destroy everything in your path or you will die, you will be monitored and graded for the duration of your initiation, But our instructors will not intervene, at the end of the path you will find an abandoned temple containing several relics, each pair must choose one, and return to the top of the cliff, Now any questions?” Before anyone could ask any Ozpin continued “Good now take your positions” and with that everyone was launched from the cliff into the forest below.



The man known as Leo Decross lets himself be launched into the trees further away from the others to just gently land in some branches in what looks to be an awkward position. A position in which he stays for a few moments wondering if it'd be a good napping spot as he looks at the sunlight going through the leaves. He's greeted with growls and eyes that glare out of the darkness.
What he was faced with was a pack of 20 Beowolves with a single Alpha leading them.

He addresses the beasts with a sense condescension in his voice.
"Ah whose a good doggy? Is it you? Oh yes it is!"
The Beowolves give a confused look before the Alpha leaps at the man along with his pack
"Sit."
Suddenly all of the wolves slam into the ground from their midair leap with a wimper, they sit like dogs.
"Lay down."
The massive pack and the leader obeys with pained yelps.
"Roll over."
The pack of things now threatening as small house dogs all proceed to roll over at once making a bit of a dust cloud with no resistance.
"..."
Leo walks past the Beowolves before he utters one final command.
"Play dead."
All of the Beowolves proceed to explode in a gory mess that results in spikes going everywhere, the bodies dissolving into nothing.
"Well this might be fun after all. Maybe I'll find a nice pet or two here, anything is better than another giant sandworm."
Leo Decross walks towards the center point of the directed goal slowly to literally and metaphorically smells the flowers on the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2016)

As Isaac was catapulted into the air, he can only think of how odd this introductory test is compared to the one in Haven. Then again, anything that starts off with students being launched into the air would be odd by the standards of most academies. Unusual procedures aside, there was nothing to worry about.  A fall like this would chip away a minuscule amount of aura, if any at all.  Still, Isaac didn't want to risk losing even the slightest bit of it.  

As he was about to collide with a tree, Isaac takes his spear and right after getting a faceful of leaves and branches, stabs it into its trunk and hangs on.  While still grabbing onto his weapon, Isaac kicks at the tree and dislodges himself, dropping to the ground.  As he turns to his right and walks on, a single Beowolf wanders in front of him and when it senses Isaac's approach, it immediately goes on the offensive and rushes to attack.  When it got within reach, it swipes its right claw toward his face.  However, Isaac simply reverses his spear and hits the Grimm right in its face with the shaft, sending it flying a short distance.  The Beowolf gets up again to resume its assault, which only ends with its head being completely pierced through with the blade of a spear.  As the Grimm fell to the ground and vanished into a puff of wispy black smoke, Isaac continues his stroll through the forest.


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2016)

Kishgal flew through the air not even phased

Such heights were nothing to him compared to that enormous tower in Ys

He simply created another ice bridge & intended to lower it down to ground level at the nearest person


----------



## Gig (Sep 19, 2016)

Lord Eldrick soured threw the air unconcerned with the path of his flight and even less so with the landing, even without a flying machine Lord Eldrick was a master of flight such talent couldn't be taught it was something one had to be born with, the innate affiliation with the flight, perhaps he had been a bird a noble one of course in a previous life perhaps a falcon swift agile and noble, or more likely an eagle the supreme masters of bird kind, what was certain to Lord Eldrick he had definitely not been a pigeon in any previous lives vile winged rodents that they where. Lord Eldrick nodded sagely as he reached his conclusion that his inborn affiliation with flight was definitely a result of him having been a once a mighty eagle in his previous life not a bald eagle however he'd never be a symbol of those traitors, he must have been a golden eagle the symbol of the once all-powerful Romans nodding sagely at his realization of what must have been a most noble life, Lord Eldrick impacted the ground with a loud crack.


Standing up as if nothing had happened the eccentric Lord dusted himself down as was his usual practice upon preforming a perfect landing, surveying his surroundings he noticed that there was little interesting about this place, just trees, more trees and a dog, similar to those rabid guard dogs the kree had used to ineffectually to defend there forward base. “Someone really should keep there mongrels on a leash” Lord Eldrick spoke out loud to no one in general as the Beowulf charged forward leaping at the most esteemed gentleman who had graced its forest home. Raising its claws for a swipe at the Englishman when it was suddenly slapped away with a swift backhanded strike to the face mask, the blow hadn't been dealt with lethal intent and had merely stunned the grimm temporally, growling in frustration the grimm then leaped to attack again, only to again be easily slapped aside.


“Bad dog” Lord Eldrick cried out as he delivered another disciplinary strike to what he now believed to be either a stray or a neglectful owner who didn't give his dog a collar, a few more attempt by the large dog to maul him failed and the Grimm began to circle the Englishman, awaiting for an opening to strike, for his part Lord Eldrick just stood there seemingly unconcerned for the mutt's attempts to attack him.


“I think I shall name him Baskerville, or better yet Churchill such a noble name for a hound, then again what if the dog turns out to be a girl, he couldn't have a female dog called Churchill now it would be unheard of he'd be the laughing stock of all of Britain” As Lord Eldrick continued his most important task of thinking up a name for the dog while walking slowly in the general direction of the temple where he was supposed to find some artifact, the beowulf had resumed its attacks only for each of its attempts to be countered on reflex by the gentleman.


----------



## Countless Insect (Sep 19, 2016)

Es said:


> Kishgal flew through the air not even phased
> 
> Such heights were nothing to him compared to that enormous tower in Ys
> 
> He simply created another ice bridge & intended to lower it down to ground level at the nearest person


As Kishgal lowered himself to ground level, he'd be greeted to a most interesting and titillating sight: Of what seems to be a greatcoat-wearing metal golem literally tearing a pack of werewolf-like creatures limb from limb with both the cold efficiency that only a machine can perform and the unmistakable psychotic mania of a frenzied drug addict, its violence against the beasts punctuated by the occasional howl of utter pain and terror from one the creatures that was unlucky to not have been instantly killed by its claw-like hands, which struck harder than any couched lance and darted about far too quickly for untrained eyes to properly comprehend.

While such a sight would cause lesser beings and the weak to balk and cower from the horrific contrast of emotionlessness and sadistic brutality, such as that foolish blonde-haired child hiding behind a couple of bushes; who was such a weakling cur to have _fainted_ at the spectacle. Such a piteous sight! To think that such a weakling would dare play at being a Knight by merely bearing the arms of one! However, to a being as evil and corrupt as Kishgal, the sight should be both inspiring and heartwarming; to think that something that man had made was as bloodthirsty and hateful as its creators, if not moreso... Truly a progeny humans should be proud of!

Once the last of the creatures has been brutally dispatched, via the machine grabbing its bottom jaw and its snout before simply _pulling_... The results of which greatly resembled a pelt rug before both parts scattered into the wind along with the other dismembered creatures.

"Unarmed Combat Efficiency grading at... 93.55%. And with no dust wasted."

Finished with the slaughter, the machine then swaggered onward to the ruins; eager to finish the farce of a test as soon as possible, but not before moving over to the passed-out blonde; at first sight, it seems that it wanted to help the weakling fool; a most unacceptable turn of events! But a closer look revealed that the machine was actually checking the boy's pockets for any valuables, looting him before he was even a corpse.


----------



## Gig (Sep 23, 2016)

Yuki was tired the last Grim attack had taken allot out of her, 3 Beowulfs had ambushed her shortly after she had completed her landing and she had been hard pressed to defeat the savage wolf like Grimm. Making her way towards the river she desperately needed to refresh herself and gather her toughts this forest was every bit as dangerous as Professor Ozpin had warned, but she was ready she knew she was this is what she had trained her entire life for, taking a few minutes to check her surroundings for any more Grimm, Yuki kneeled down next to the river and reached in gathering a small amount of water in the palms of her hands before bringing the refreshing water up to take a drink "Refreshing” The young aspiring huntress said with a smile as she placed her hands into the river again to gather some more water. 

Suddenly without warning a fanged jaw shot out of the water, toward Yuuki latching onto her arms and before she could react, she was dragged into the river against her will, struggling against the unknown assailant, Yuuki cried “HEEEEEEELP, HEEEEEEEL.....P” but he cries for assistance where immediately silenced as a clawed scaly hand emerged from out of the water seizing her around the mouth before pulling the struggling girl back under the water. 

Bubbles and erratic disturbances in the water continued for the next minute, before crimson blood began to stain the water, and after 2 minutes all signs of a struggle ceased. 

And scant moments later, a pair of slitted eyes emerge from the water's surface, bloodshot and utterly inhuman; narrowing in a conspirational manner before receding back into the crimson dyed water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Es (Sep 26, 2016)

Countless Insect said:


> As Kishgal lowered himself to ground level, he'd be greeted to a most interesting and titillating sight: Of what seems to be a greatcoat-wearing metal golem literally tearing a pack of werewolf-like creatures limb from limb with both the cold efficiency that only a machine can perform and the unmistakable psychotic mania of a frenzied drug addict, its violence against the beasts punctuated by the occasional howl of utter pain and terror from one the creatures that was unlucky to not have been instantly killed by its claw-like hands, which struck harder than any couched lance and darted about far too quickly for untrained eyes to properly comprehend.
> 
> While such a sight would cause lesser beings and the weak to balk and cower from the horrific contrast of emotionlessness and sadistic brutality, such as that foolish blonde-haired child hiding behind a couple of bushes; who was such a weakling cur to have _fainted_ at the spectacle. Such a piteous sight! To think that such a weakling would dare play at being a Knight by merely bearing the arms of one! However, to a being as evil and corrupt as Kishgal, the sight should be both inspiring and heartwarming; to think that something that man had made was as bloodthirsty and hateful as its creators, if not moreso... Truly a progeny humans should be proud of!
> 
> ...




Kishgal looked at the blond & simply uttered

"Weak."

He continued walking into the path to the temple the robot was following

Unknowingly he was being watched by a armored figured concealed in the forests.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 1, 2016)

Gig said:


> Lord Eldrick soured threw the air unconcerned with the path of his flight and even less so with the landing, even without a flying machine Lord Eldrick was a master of flight such talent couldn't be taught it was something one had to be born with, the innate affiliation with the flight, perhaps he had been a bird a noble one of course in a previous life perhaps a falcon swift agile and noble, or more likely an eagle the supreme masters of bird kind, what was certain to Lord Eldrick he had definitely not been a pigeon in any previous lives vile winged rodents that they where. Lord Eldrick nodded sagely as he reached his conclusion that his inborn affiliation with flight was definitely a result of him having been a once a mighty eagle in his previous life not a bald eagle however he'd never be a symbol of those traitors, he must have been a golden eagle the symbol of the once all-powerful Romans nodding sagely at his realization of what must have been a most noble life, Lord Eldrick impacted the ground with a loud crack.
> 
> 
> Standing up as if nothing had happened the eccentric Lord dusted himself down as was his usual practice upon preforming a perfect landing, surveying his surroundings he noticed that there was little interesting about this place, just trees, more trees and a dog, similar to those rabid guard dogs the kree had used to ineffectually to defend there forward base. “Someone really should keep there mongrels on a leash” Lord Eldrick spoke out loud to no one in general as the Beowulf charged forward leaping at the most esteemed gentleman who had graced its forest home. Raising its claws for a swipe at the Englishman when it was suddenly slapped away with a swift backhanded strike to the face mask, the blow hadn't been dealt with lethal intent and had merely stunned the grimm temporally, growling in frustration the grimm then leaped to attack again, only to again be easily slapped aside.
> ...


As Isaac continues walking through the forest, he runs into the strange Lord Eldrick.  For some odd reason, he hasn't gotten rid of the Beowolf futilely attacking him.

"So, are you going to get rid of that, or should I do it for you?" Isaac said, pointing at the Grimm.


----------



## Countless Insect (Oct 1, 2016)

Finding out that the blonde had nothing of value on him, even the antique sword he was carrying was of less worth than a single crystal of dust; the machine leaves the weakling to his fate, having determined his lack of mettle from the lack of injuries or damage upon him; all but stating that the child had fainted from one or more of the Beowolves it had dispatched just moments ago getting too close to him. Harshly kicking the pathetic coward on the ribs for good measure, the machine doesn't even bother to look at him while he violently coughs and sputters himself awake as it makes its way to the objective point.

As it made its way through the forest, it began to pick up on the sounds of struggle close by; deciding to take a look at the source of the racket to determine whether or not it would be expedient to interfere or simply keep moving towards the ruins as it were.

_Odd, I can only make out the sound of one Grimm._

@Gig @Crimson Dragoon


----------



## Gig (Oct 2, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> As Isaac continues walking through the forest, he runs into the strange Lord Eldrick.  For some odd reason, he hasn't gotten rid of the Beowolf futilely attacking him.
> 
> "So, are you going to get rid of that, or should I do it for you?" Isaac said, pointing at the Grimm.


Turning to the voice Lord Eldrick smiled “Ah young master Isaac, a surprise to meet you here” Lord Eldrick replied as he continued to fend off the Beowulf that was attacking him with seemingly no effort “I was just thinking of what to do with this stray dog, I was considering adopting him as my own but he is being rather uncooperative” Lord Eldrick explained as he fended off several more attempts by the so called dog.

Suddenly a feminine scream echoed threw out the forest before suddenly being silenced, turning to the source Lord Eldrick momentarily dropped his guard now focused on the source of the scream. Taking its chance the Beowulf attacked leaping at the English lord who this time was either unconcerned or had forgotten he was being attacked by a dangerous creature.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 2, 2016)

Gig said:


> Turning to the voice Lord Eldrick smiled “Ah young master Isaac, a surprise to meet you here” Lord Eldrick replied as he continued to fend off the Beowulf that was attacking him with seemingly no effort “I was just thinking of what to do with this stray dog, I was considering adopting him as my own but he is being rather uncooperative” Lord Eldrick explained as he fended off several more attempts by the so called dog.
> 
> Suddenly a feminine scream echoed threw out the forest before suddenly being silenced, turning to the source Lord Eldrick momentarily dropped his guard now focused on the source of the scream. Taking its chance the Beowulf attacked leaping at the English lord who this time was either unconcerned or had forgotten he was being attacked by a dangerous creature.



As the Beowolf leapt towards its target, Isaac bolts to the Grimm and pierces its temple with his spear.  As expected, it dissolves into smoke.  "Sometimes, I can't believe how easy they are to kill," Isaac said.  He turns his attention to Lord Eldrick and said, "I suppose we should continue our way to the ruins.  We can't waste too much time, your lordship."


----------



## Countless Insect (Oct 2, 2016)

Having seen the odd sight before it, the machine decided to keep going to the ruins as it were; _somehow_ the situation had been under control despite the fact that the older human had spared the Beowulf for whatever reason and left it for the aspiring hunter that was accompanying him to dispatch the creature.

Needless to say, being the cold, remorseless machine that it is; XAHN pointedly ignores the girly scream as it nonchalantly strode towards the ruins. What is it, a babysitter for the ones it was meant to destroy and replace?


----------



## Gig (Oct 2, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> As the Beowolf leapt towards its target, Isaac bolts to the Grimm and pierces its temple with his spear.  As expected, it dissolves into smoke.  "Sometimes, I can't believe how easy they are to kill," Isaac said.  He turns his attention to Lord Eldrick and said, "I suppose we should continue our way to the ruins.  We can't waste too much time, your lordship."


”When there is a maiden in need?” Eldrick asked rhetorically having completely forgotten about the Beowulf and not truly expecting Isaac to argue with his flawless logic based upon nobility “It is a gentleman's duty to save a fair maiden in need, this shrine quest can wait let us depart with post haste” and with that Eldrick stormed off toward the river before Isaac could provide reason.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The man known as Leo Decross lets himself be launched into the trees further away from the others to just gently land in some branches in what looks to be an awkward position. A position in which he stays for a few moments wondering if it'd be a good napping spot as he looks at the sunlight going through the leaves. He's greeted with growls and eyes that glare out of the darkness.
> What he was faced with was a pack of 20 Beowolves with a single Alpha leading them.
> 
> He addresses the beasts with a sense condescension in his voice.
> ...


As Leo makes his way across the monster filled forest he comes across something peculiar, a large amount of red running from up river. "Seems someone has perished already, well lets take a high view." Leo floats up to hide in the trees slowly making his way through them, watching from afar.


Gig said:


> ”When there is a maiden in need?” Eldrick asked rhetorically having completely forgotten about the Beowulf and not truly expecting Isaac to argue with his flawless logic based upon nobility “It is a gentleman's duty to save a fair maiden in need, this shrine quest can wait let us depart with post haste” and with that Eldrick stormed off toward the river before Isaac could provide reason.


Leo sees a man, who is quite gentlemanly, come near the river and the source of the blood.
The man seems like the sort to walk right into trouble.
Leo decides to continue watching without interrupting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 4, 2016)

Gig said:


> ”When there is a maiden in need?” Eldrick asked rhetorically having completely forgotten about the Beowulf and not truly expecting Isaac to argue with his flawless logic based upon nobility “It is a gentleman's duty to save a fair maiden in need, this shrine quest can wait let us depart with post haste” and with that Eldrick stormed off toward the river before Isaac could provide reason.


Isaac simply sighs and follows the man, not even trying to reason with him.  He doesn't truly know why he's going along with Lord Eldrick, though it could be to satisfy yet another curiosity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Es (Oct 23, 2016)

"Glynda now that you know the glory of the faceless one...who are my fellow castaways in this world?"
"One is the enforcer for Coal Scree, segata sanshiro, others include the gentlemanly man & the strage being speaking another language who slaughtered several faunus."
"segata sanshiro...it seems rumors of his demise were greatly exaggerated...this Coal Scree could be a powerful foe...or ally given the circumstances ...." 

Ghost phased off pondering the next course of action.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

